# Big Rose



## TerryCurley

I got a critique from my husband :surprise: His critique was "It's too big, the picture is boring, I just don't care for it". I was a little crushed so I decided to try to get a more helpful critique so I'm asking how this can be improved. Maybe I need to put some pink tips on the peddles on the bottom? How can I improve the center of it, It's not looking real to me, should the I make the center larger? 

This is a really big rose, it is on a 20x24 inch (51x61cm) wrapped canvas.


----------



## TerryCurley

I tweaked it a little. I'm thinking I will add a stem next. This picture was taken inside so the colors are not as bright as the other picture.


----------



## Liz

The rose is beautifully painted but it looks like it's just floating in the picture, adding a stem will help ground it I think. Maybe also add some faint leaves around the rose to give the painting a little more interest. Sometimes when painting large objects in a picture, making them a little off center adds visual appeal to the painting.


----------



## TerryCurley

I added a stem. Showed it to John. He said..it's a little better. I feel like smacking him....I think this is the best I have done...he must be going blind!


----------



## TerryCurley

Nope, no leaves in this picture they would not fit. The flower is off centered...it is more to the left than center . Geese I'm disappointed, I was so happy with this picture...oh well time to start the next one. I'm going to try an iris, only a lot smaller.


----------



## chanda95

DO NOT BE DISAPPOINTED WITH THIS PAINTING! 

I personally think it is absolutely beautiful. I like it better than your lilly to be honest...and I love your lilly. 

This is well done and you should be very very proud! I also prefer it without leaves..I am glad you added the stem but I think that is as far as it needs to go..the flower is the center of attention right now and needs to stay that way.

Your flower is beautifully done. Wonderful use of shadows and depth. I think you need not touch this anymore. In my opinion it is done!


----------



## TerryCurley

chanda95 said:


> DO NOT BE DISAPPOINTED WITH THIS PAINTING!
> 
> I personally think it is absolutely beautiful. I like it better than your lilly to be honest...and I love your lilly.
> 
> This is well done and you should be very very proud! I also prefer it without leaves..I am glad you added the stem but I think that is as far as it needs to go..the flower is the center of attention right now and needs to stay that way.
> 
> Your flower is beautifully done. Wonderful use of shadows and depth. I think you need not touch this anymore. In my opinion it is done!


Chanda thank you so much. I really needed to hear that because I love it, and I was really feeling bad. I know that some of the stuff I do really isn't very good, but I feel this one is and it's so great to hear you say that. Yes I'm calling it done and I'm not going to change anything on it now.


----------



## FanKi

Terry ._. You really were feeling bad about this pic? It's amazing! So much details, shadows, so realistic, I can almost smell it from my computer!
The stem was necesary for me too, was like "incomplete" before. You should make an appointment with the oculist for your husband >.<


----------



## Liz

The rose is beautiful, you did a fantastic paint job on it but I would still add leaves and change the position of the stem so the flower looks like it's coming from the side of the painting. I took the liberty and did some quick digital painting on your picture to show what I mean, hope you don't mind:


----------



## TerryCurley

FanKi said:


> Terry ._. You really were feeling bad about this pic? It's amazing! So much details, shadows, so realistic, I can almost smell it from my computer!
> The stem was necesary for me too, was like "incomplete" before. You should make an appointment with the oculist for your husband >.<


Thank you FanKi. I am so insecure still and need your encouragement. I value John's opinion because he is totally honest with me but with this one I think he's just wrong. I wasn't disappointed with the picture, I was disappointed that John doesn't like it.


----------



## TerryCurley

Liz said:


> The rose is beautiful, you did a fantastic paint job on it but I would still add leaves and change the position of the stem so the flower looks like it's coming from the side of the painting. I took the liberty and did some quick digital painting on your picture to show what I mean, hope you don't mind:


Your fixes look great Liz. Thank you.


----------



## Asancta

Now,you've seen some videos about composition and know on a basic form what composition should be.Best way to better your art is to self critique.What do YOU think is wrong with it.1:.... 2:....3:.... etc


----------



## TerryCurley

I try Asancta but I tend to be bias and even though I read and view videos on compositions applying the rules isn't so easy. There is a fine line between too busy and too plain and I just have trouble with that. I like the simplicity of this painting even though that's exactly what John doesn't like. Who is right?...Who knows... Art is subjective. 

Thanks for your advice though, I know you have helped me tremendously to grow in my art.


----------



## Asancta

Ok let's see...you will agree or disagree with what I say because after all is your artwork,your personality,your signature.I assume your husband said that painting is "boring" because basically it lacks variety and not only of different objects but also colors,shades,lines and with this comes the lack of movement-the eye of the viewer is not moving around,is not attracted by 1,2,3 focal points(focal points are not given only by light vs dark but also are given by lines,by different shapes that point to that focal point...hope you understand), the painting is not creating a story.I see you are getting very good on handling the brush and that's technique the next step is composition and I believe you will get better with it-this evolves in years of practice.Now,another issue is the balance-I see you have black and white as major contrastors(is that an English word?lol) but there is no "'dégradé"so the colors are not telling a story either.Now what I do is that every single day I study one artist(classic,modern doesn't matter) and watch one of his paintings-just watch the story.I found out is more helping that any tutorial.Think what that artist did a good job(or not) on that particular artwork.


----------



## Asancta

As an example I give you this painting(dunno who the artists is).See how this one has movement,has action(the rain drop,the sun or light here there,the different shades of green with some yellow and blue).It is a static image(flower duuh) but something is happening,it tells a story.And look how the lines point to the center=>the rose? Meanwhile the background is not dull but has all sorts of shades that complement each other,have an unity and give the impression of some sort of galaxy.So the viewer is like trapped in a story after story-it wonders what sort of metaphor this flower could be.


----------



## TerryCurley

Ouch!!!!!!


----------



## Asancta

TerryCurley said:


> Ouch!!!!!!


 OMG I'm sorry...if that helps I think you made great steps and your art has evolved :vs-kiss: I don't wanna be rude.Next time be rude with one of my paintings lol lol


----------



## TerryCurley

I'm just having an overly sensitive day. It's all good.


----------



## TerryCurley

*Honest critiques*

Honest critiques is what helps me to improve. Sometimes I am not thrilled with hearing the truth but sometimes it just spurs me on. So in an attempt to add movement and flow and interest (it was already beautiful I think) I added some dew drops rolling off the flower. My husband's critique was "Holy Sh#t ...it's good!"...:biggrin: 

What do you think? 

Liz I like your leaves but I'm honestly afraid to add them to the picture. If I do this again I will put leaves in it.


----------



## Asancta

Eh see?Already something is happening  I remember I had a teacher in school that kept saying-never put black/dark background or anything for that matter on top,but always keep the darks on the bottom because it gives a sense of claustrophobia,like something is pressing you.Light,on the other hand,on top gives a sense of open space,of light.Take a piece of paper and split it in 2-one black one white.Turn the paper black top and see what happens-then turn white top and see the difference.


----------



## FanKi

It looks like the rose is criying :'( So beautiful :vs_sob:
Love it


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you FanKi and Asancta.


----------



## TerryCurley

Out of balance? Someone mentioned to me that the water droplets put the picture out of balance and I should have some droplets on the other side of the flower also. I can't decide if that is a good idea or not and would value your opinion on it.


----------



## mrdigwell

*curious*

Brilliant rose, the background is it on card or black paper?


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you. It's a large wrapped canvas. 20x24 inches (51x61 cm).


----------



## TerryCurley

This is what I have in mind to do. I just dummied this up in paint to show you. What do you think?


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

waaahhh.. great idea for adding water droplets  adds more beauty


----------



## mrdigwell

Getting back to the rose , would an insect ,ladybird /bee or butterfly improve the painting?


----------



## TerryCurley

Mrdigwell it might make it a more interesting painting or it might be a distraction from the rose itself so I'm not willing to try. It just might ruin it and honestly I really love this painting and even though it hasn't gotten the warmest reception from people I'm very happy with it.

I am going to balance out the droplets though. Maybe tonight.


----------



## Liz

I don't think the droplets put the picture out of balance, I think they made the painting look better, adding more might detract from the beautifully painted rose.


----------



## TerryCurley

Liz said:


> I don't think the droplets put the picture out of balance, I think they made the painting look better, adding more might detract from the beautifully painted rose.


Too late Liz, I already did it:surprise:. 

This painting is now officially finished. I really love it and am very happy to have it. I'm keeping this one for myself.:vs_karate:


----------



## FanKi

My favourite of you, really.


----------

